# High & Low Biceps Muscle Insertion



## Jpjcm1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've heard and seen people with different types of biceps muscle insertions, some have high insertion and others have low.  I know it???s all genetics, but do people with high biceps insertion have a potential to grow just as big?  Also, is there any type of exercise that works better for people with high biceps insertion?  BTW, I was told that you have high biceps insertion if you can put two or more fingers between the lower part of biceps and inner portion of your elbow.


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2010)

for the most part the length of the tendon that attaches muscle to bone effects the size of the muscle belly.  the longer the muscle belly the greater the "potential" for growth.


----------

